

Linus on Subversion, GPL3, Microsoft and More - nickb
http://www.efytimes.com.nyud.net/efytimes/21160/news.htm

======
alec
Feature request: if the URL ends in .nyud.net, assume that it's a Coral cache
version and strip the postfix from the domain name in order to display the
actual source.

~~~
nickb
I submitted it like that because it was unreachable otherwise due to volume of
hits. What you're proposing would be defeat the purpose of the whole thing.

~~~
bct
I think alec's suggesting to display the original domain beside the title of
the link, ie. where it currently says "(nyud.net)", but still point the link
to the submitted address.

